# Snow sightings



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snow sighting.

It snowed today in the high country about 30 miles West of Boulder Colorado.

That is Longs Peak in the backorund (far right)


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone else thinking road trip?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lets take my boat!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Grandview, I don't know where you get these pics from but I love them!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

you mean like this? I just hope MCW doesn't puke before he sees the snow!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought MCW was a little shorter with less hair!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well he just had a birthday so he's maturing a little now!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

How old is he 3? I have a little guy getting ready to turn 3 next month. He loves sun glasses too, like dad I guess.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

lol you guys are awful lol


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

They're not that bad, besides I think that MCW loves the attention.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

SnoFarmer;404427 said:


> Snow sighting.
> 
> It snowed today in the high country about 30 miles West of Boulder Colorado.
> 
> That is Longs Peak in the backorund (far right)


EXCELLENT!

Pretty cool pic as well. I summited Longs peakalmost 10 years ago already! What a beautiful mountain and area. You can see wyoming from the top as well as pikes peak


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

GrandView I love those pics you got.   KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MCW knows he getting closer!


----------

